# May I become PARIS HILTON????



## snowkei (Nov 29, 2006)

hello guys~ Paris Hilton has become so popular in Japan...Girls in Japan like her so much and wanna become her...

I don't wanna be her~but I just try her look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that's why I made this look...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





what I use

face
Lacome Color ID liquid foundation  #03
IOPE foundation #23

brow
Shiseido Elixir brow pencil

eye
fluidine #Blacktrack
Bobbi Brown e/s #Bone. Toast
Bobbi Brown shimmer e/s #Black Plum
e/s #White Wheat

lash
Shu Uemura false eyelashes #Luxe Black(half)

cheek
NARS blush #Madly. Sertao
MSF #Dark

lip
lipstick #Freckle Tone
lipglass #precocious

















wear on a flower


----------



## User67 (Nov 29, 2006)

That's so hot! ; )


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2006)

You're lovely.


----------



## M (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful as always! And you are much prettier than Paris Hilton!! I can't imagine why any girl in the world would want to be or look like her-???


----------



## dacostas4 (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M* 

 
_Beautiful as always! And you are much prettier than Paris Hilton!! I can't imagine why any girl in the world would want to be or look like her-???_

 
EXACTLY what I was thinking LOL!  Appreciate your exotic features.  You are WAY prettier than Paris Hilton.  She can only wish she looked like you


----------



## snowkei (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M* 

 
_Beautiful as always! And you are much prettier than Paris Hilton!! I can't imagine why any girl in the world would want to be or look like her-???_

 
oh I totally agree with you!!! Everytime I read japanese magazine, there r sooooooo many columns teaching girls how to be her...I also feel confused about that~ (but trying to make a look like her is an interesting thing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Pascal (Nov 29, 2006)

girl please fuck Paris Hilton right up her stupid girl ass, your hot she's not. You look a million times better then her.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 29, 2006)

Paris wished she looked that good!


----------



## amoona (Nov 29, 2006)

omg you look amazing! i love this look!!!! imma have to copy it.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks great,love the lips. Nice smokey eyes too.
I don't understand why girls in Japan like Paris...don't they know how "lame" she is? All the girls I know call her lame quite often..haha.


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 29, 2006)

I like your lippy...but I despise paris, shes probably big in japan because she likes to think of herself as a 'pop icon' when really she's just a social disease.


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 29, 2006)

The last pic with the flower is soooo cute!!!!! You are totaly sweet and prettiest than Paris Hilton...


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 29, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## angelica (Nov 29, 2006)

Nooooooooo!! Dont be Paris ...Be you, I like you tons more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
And your eyeshadow looks lovely as usual


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 29, 2006)

ohh, it's pretty and neatly done


----------



## Lizz (Nov 30, 2006)

TUTORIAL PLEASE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have similar eyes to you so this one may look easy to do


----------



## snowkei (Nov 30, 2006)

haha..thanks all! I won't be PARIS just try her look...


----------



## Risser (Nov 30, 2006)

You're so pretty on this look, but don't be Paris(You looks much better than her!!).


----------



## CaptainMac (Nov 30, 2006)

Great smokey eye!  You look beautiful!


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 30, 2006)

i love you mu


----------



## User67 (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay, stop the Paris Hilton hating already! LOL!


----------



## seba (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you so much for doing this FOTD!!! Now you MUST do a tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Or at least tell us how you do the eyes and cheek.
You look HOTT!!!!


----------



## chelin617 (Nov 30, 2006)

plz be my hot baby!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Okay, stop the Paris Hilton hating already! LOL!_

 
thanks! dont hate on paris people! not just saying that cuz i love her, but because this is *someones damn FOTD *and i'm pretty sure she'd rather hear what you have to say about her MU than how you feel about paris hilton. 

ANYWAYS...

MU is HOT as always! loving those lashes!! natural, yet noticably longer. but my fave thing about this look are your cheeks!! GORGEOUS flush


----------



## User67 (Nov 30, 2006)

mzreyes said:


> thanks! dont hate on paris people! not just saying that cuz i love her, but because this is *someones damn FOTD *and i'm pretty sure she'd rather hear what you have to say about her MU than how you feel about paris hilton.
> 
> 
> {{{{{Applause}}}}}


----------



## snowkei (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chelin617* 

 
_plz be my hot baby!_

 
haha Ur already my pretttttiest baby


----------



## snowkei (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_thanks! dont hate on paris people! not just saying that cuz i love her, but because this is *someones damn FOTD *and i'm pretty sure she'd rather hear what you have to say about her MU than how you feel about paris hilton. 

ANYWAYS...

MU is HOT as always! loving those lashes!! natural, yet noticably longer. but my fave thing about this look are your cheeks!! GORGEOUS flush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank u soooooo much for saying this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...maybe I should change my title


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_thank u soooooo much for saying this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...maybe I should change my title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
leave your title. dont change it just cuz some ppl think you actually want to BE her. its their fault for taking things so literal. keep the beautiful FOTDs coming!


----------



## aziza (Nov 30, 2006)

Beautiful as always!!! You've got some serious skills and _gorgeous _features_. _


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 1, 2006)

noooo you are WAY hotter than Paris Hilton!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 1, 2006)

in Paris's words: That's hot!!!!!! you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 1, 2006)

ur WAY more beautiful than she could ever be!!!


----------



## alt629 (Dec 1, 2006)

i think your makeup is beautiful.  thanks for sharing the pop culture tid-bit about paris hilton in japan!!  super interesting.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 1, 2006)

you have stunning features, and the cheeks look amazing, as does the rest of the look, but the blushes really give you a glow


----------



## veilchen (Dec 1, 2006)

That's really awesome! You can carry off smokey eyes so well!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks all =))))))))


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 1, 2006)

you look so hot!


----------



## Eoraptor (Dec 2, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KJam (Dec 2, 2006)

Lovely (and you're much prettier than Paris!)


----------



## divatracy (Dec 2, 2006)

You look beautiful


----------



## lover* (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow. Really. Really. Hot. =D


----------



## Cruzpop (Dec 3, 2006)

As Paris would say: _That's hot!_ 

Ahaha!!


----------



## mm87511 (Dec 3, 2006)

are u japanese? You dont look like one though....Great FOTDs!


----------



## sweetreat (Dec 3, 2006)

ditto.  YOU ARE HOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're Taiwanese eh?  I have to meet you next time I visit Taiwan!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mm87511* 

 
_are u japanese? You dont look like one though....Great FOTDs!_

 
nope..Im a Taiwanese


----------



## snowkei (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetreat* 

 
_ditto. YOU ARE HOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're Taiwanese eh? I have to meet you next time I visit Taiwan!!!!_

 
YEAH~ Im a Taiwanese ~~haha welcome to Taiwan


----------



## snowkei (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks All


----------



## Pootle_around (Dec 3, 2006)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do a tutorial on this look!
ETA: oh right...you have done one. slightly embarrassed now.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 3, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## happy*phantom (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_...but I despise paris, shes probably big in japan because she likes to think of herself as a 'pop icon' when really she's just a social disease._

 





 ditto.

don't immitate her, just be yourself! a very pretty girl!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 3, 2006)

You look absolutely gorgeous!  For a more "Paris" lip look, why not try her must-have gloss: MAC Prrr?  I think she uses Spice l/l first, then wears Prrr over it.  Try it, I think it will be what you are looking for since that is what she uses.  Good luck!


----------



## TM26 (Dec 4, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## linkas (Dec 4, 2006)

Love the eyes, so sexy.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks


----------

